# Hearth.com...as good as having sex



## fossil (May 21, 2012)

*From the Los Angeles Times:*

*Need satisfaction? Tweet about yourself*
May 09, 2012|Deborah Netburn
Researchers at Harvard University have gotten to the bottom of why so many people are compelled to share our every thought, movement, like and want through social networks like Twitter, Facebook, Foursquare, Instagram and Pinterest.
In a series of experiments, the researchers found that *the act of disclosing information about oneself activates the same sensation of pleasure in the brain that we get from eating, getting money or having sex.*
This may help explain recent surveys of Internet use that show that roughly 80% of posts to social media sites like Twitter and Facebook consist simply of announcements about one's own immediate experience.
Lead researcher Diana Tamir and her co-author, Jason P. Mitchell, devised a series of experiments to measure the reward response that people get when they talk about themselves.
For part of the study, they hooked up test subjects to an MRI machine and watched the participants' brain activity as they answered questions about their own opinions and questions about other people's opinions.
The researchers found that the brain regions associated with reward -- the nucleus accumbens and the ventral tegmental area -- were strongly engaged when people were talking about themselves and less engaged when they were talking about someone else.
They also found that the test subjects would turn down money (just a few cents) to talk about someone else, in order to enjoy the more pleasurable sensation of talking about themselves.
In the second part of the study, the researchers wanted to find out how important having an audience is to listen to one's self-disclosure.
"We didn't know if self-disclosure was rewarding because you get to think about yourself and thinking about yourself is rewarding, or if it is important to have an audience," Tamir said.
As anyone with 700 Facebook friends might have guessed, the researchers found greater reward activity in the brains of people when they got to share their thoughts with a friend or family member, and less of a reward sensation when they were told their thoughts would be kept private.
"I think the study helps to explain why people utilize social media websites so often," Tamir said. "I think it helps explain why Twitter exists and why Facebook is so popular -- because people enjoy sharing information about each other."


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 21, 2012)

Plus- plus- during virtual wood sex, one incurs less splinters. uh- did I miss the point?


----------



## Jack Straw (May 21, 2012)

That explains multiple posts


----------



## BrotherBart (May 21, 2012)

Fine, but now let's talk about me...


----------



## fossil (May 21, 2012)

How much will you pay me?


----------



## Jack Straw (May 21, 2012)

Is that why I fall asleep after I post?   ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.......


----------



## fossil (May 21, 2012)

Gotta go have a smoke.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 21, 2012)

OK let me test this theory out...

I woke up today at 3:30am...I did not want to wake up. I had entirely too many bags under my eyes this morning. 
I took a long shower...still had the bags. Made myself presentable for modern society and went to work.
I performed 8 nuclear stress tests today.

Out of the 8, one had an anxiety attack during the test; one smoked 2 packs of cigs before he came for the test, one forgot his hearing aids and could not hear a thing and another one stopped at McDonalds across the street on the way and was eating an Egg McMuffin as he was walking in the door. The other four were pretty much normal except one forgot his teeth...(really non-essential.)

I came home and split and stacked about a quarter of a cord of wood.

I grilled some BBQ chicken and made some rice pilaf...and played with Freeway.

Now....really who the eff has 700 facebook friends? Are you kidding me?
I do not agree with this study...no stimulating pleasure in sharing my day.
Plus....how come I can't get a friggin Mri for a broken foot and they perform them for these studies dammit!

Good read though Foss...I enjoyed it....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 21, 2012)

If posting on Facebook gives the same pleasure as sex, I submit that the researchers or their subjects have never had good sex. Well, I've never had 700 friends either.

Gamma, it sounds like you had an interesting day.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 21, 2012)

I propose its different for men than woman.The wife would not have a hard time gettin me off hearth.com to have sex,now gettin her off facebook so we could have sex............................................................... could be awhile.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 21, 2012)

"Go tweet yourself." just doesn't have that je ne sais quoi.


----------



## dorkweed (May 21, 2012)

I get wood when I get wood.


----------



## webbie (May 21, 2012)

Me too......

So, how much sex did the "likes" capability of the new forum add?


----------



## webbie (May 21, 2012)

I still hate twitter. How would y'all want to hear from me each morning asking "should I wear the Sierra Club T shirt of the "Let Irv Serve" one that my MIL gave me.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 21, 2012)

I understood the getting the brain wave readings for tweeting in the MRI but wonder how the hell they got people to have sex in an MRI machine. Now THAT is kinky.


----------



## tfdchief (May 21, 2012)

There is something wrong with ALL of you AND the researchers.  As I remember, sex was much better than this place.


----------



## DexterDay (May 21, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> As I !! remember !!, sex WAS much better than this place.



!! Remember! !! How long has it been??  LOL.....


----------



## PapaDave (May 22, 2012)

I'm just gonna' make something perfectly clear. No web site (Hearth.com included) is better than sex.
Carry on.


----------



## jimbom (May 22, 2012)

hearth.cum/forums/wood

Yeah baby.


----------



## dorkweed (May 22, 2012)

You know that look women get when they just have to have sex right at that moment....................... Neither do I.


----------



## firebroad (May 22, 2012)

I think this whole Facetweet phenomenon is goofy.  Times like this, I'm glad I have more years behind me than I have ahead.


----------



## coaly (May 22, 2012)

Is this the place to ask for a Mature Section ?



 That's the look Dork


----------



## billb3 (May 22, 2012)

"In a series of experiments, the researchers found that *the act of disclosing information about oneself activates the same sensation of pleasure in the brain that we get from eating, getting money or having sex."*

*Mountains / molehills.*


----------



## Jack Straw (May 22, 2012)

I've been I told I don't give good post  , you know I'm not 19 anymore!


----------



## Jags (May 22, 2012)

First thing that popped into my head:


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 22, 2012)

I have been experimenting with the facebook thingy. I just don't get it.
My mom likes it because she gets to see pics and updates of the "out of town" kids in the family. I can understand that....however...
one of my "friends" has 950 "friends".....and it even says where she is and where she had lunch and chit...
Sorry but 950 friends...and saying where you are.....Hope ya did not pi$$ any of them off lately.

I know you do not have to allow the option to say where you are.

I am not downing facebook, please don't get me wrong. I just had no idea those options where available on it.

Maybe I am old school..."Give me your number and I will call ya"....(or not)....

I have people from 25 years ago asking to be "my friend".....
if I wanted to be their friend I woulda a long time ago....

and yes, Hearth.com is like a facebook for woodburners...but better dammit.

Just my take...not judging, just observing.
and to keep with the OP...I did not find it stimulating to post on the Facebook thingy...


----------



## Dix (May 22, 2012)

Friend me, Gamma


----------



## firefighterjake (May 23, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I have been experimenting with the facebook thingy. I just don't get it.
> My mom likes it because she gets to see pics and updates of the "out of town" kids in the family. I can understand that....however...
> one of my "friends" has 950 "friends".....and it even says where she is and where she had lunch and chit...
> Sorry but 950 friends...and saying where you are.....Hope ya did not pi$$ any of them off lately.
> ...


 
"Experimenting" with Facebook . . . I thought that sort of thing supposedly only happens in college?   Sorry . . . couldn't help myself . . . I am a very, very bad person. 

On the serious side . . . I Facebook . . . very useful for communicating messages to our ATV Club members or members of Camp Jakeawana -- a "campground" I run for my friends . . . well OK, it's more like a running joke as it's just a bunch of friends pitching a tent in my yard 2-3 times a year . . . although I did make up camp signs, have camp T-shirts and even made up a brochure.

I also use Facebook to keep in touch with friends . .. some of whom I see every week and some of whom I haven't seen in years.

I cannot say that posting on Facebook gets me all hot and bothered though.


----------



## PapaDave (May 23, 2012)

"I cannot say that posting on Facebook gets me all hot and bothered though."

Whew, I wuz stating to get a bit concerned there.
I did Facebook, then I didn't. Like Gamma says, this is better. Still though, not better than sex.
Just to be clear.


----------



## ScotO (May 23, 2012)

I got on Facebook at the behest of my wife, she said "get on facebook, its neat!  you get to see all your friends from growing up, all our out of town relatives, etc".  So I get on facebook and my ex-fiance friended me !!........ooooooooh baby, that opened up a can of worms there!  Let's just say my wife was not amused....AT ALL!   I still have a facebook account, but I do NOT post where I am at, what I am wearing, who I am with, etc.  That's just plain ridiculous.  As far as the facebook/sex thing, facebook almost got my weiner cut off for me and I DIDN'T DO A DAMM THING!   I'd rather keep my jewels and have a good relationship with my beautiful wife than spend time on facebook.  So, I don't believe this study is accurate AT ALL!  Good post, Fossil!


----------



## tfdchief (May 23, 2012)

I did facebook, and then didn't and now doing it again. Like Jake, to hook up with my 4 wheelin buddies and to see pics of my grand kids. Other than that, it seems a little silly to me. I don't really care where you are, or that you have the day off and are doing nothing, or you had a good breakfast.........or, or whatever. And like gamma, "you now want to be my friend", are you kidding me.   You are not my friend, go away.   I think it is all gonna blow up anyway.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 23, 2012)

I am the trustee for my mother-in-laws assets. I just could not resist the night before the IPO sending her kids, the beneficiaries of the trust, an email telling them that to make her and them a lot of money I had moved the mutual funds into a purchase of Facebook shares..

Panic city and really nasty threats by the end of the day Tuesday.  What is scary is that they waited till Tuesday.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (May 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> my ex-fiance friended me !


 
It takes two to "friend"


----------



## amateur cutter (May 23, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I am the trustee for my mother-in-laws assets. I just could not resist the night before the IPO sending her kids, the beneficiaries of the trust, an email telling them that to make her and them a lot of money I had moved the mutual funds into a purchase of Facebook shares..
> 
> Panic city and really nasty threats by the end of the day Tuesday.  What is scary is that they waited till Tuesday.


 
BB, If you really did that, & I'm sure it's a true story, that's freakin hilarious & a little twisted. That's one of the best uses of social media, & the net I think I've heard. Rattle multiple people's cages @ one time, make em think all sorts of scary thoughts, & do it your boxers from the comfort of home. You sir are a true genius. A C


----------



## ScotO (May 23, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> It takes two to "friend"


 'friend' being the keyword, here.  That's all it was, but wifey no likey that AT ALL.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 23, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> BB, If you really did that, & I'm sure it's a true story, that's freakin hilarious & a little twisted. That's one of the best uses of social media, & the net I think I've heard. Rattle multiple people's cages @ one time, make em think all sorts of scary thoughts, & do it your boxers from the comfort of home. You sir are a true genius. A C


 
Yeah it was a little fun. Wife is one of the beneficiaries and she approved the the chain yank. She had confidence in my projection that the thing was way over sold.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 24, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> So I get on facebook and my ex-fiance friended me !!........ooooooooh baby, that opened up a can of worms there! Let's just say my wife was not amused....AT ALL!


 
When I joined the facefriend, I thought about ex's possibly asking to be my friend and how I would handle that.
But then I said eff it because all my serious ex boyfriends are dead except for one. !!


----------



## firefighterjake (May 24, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> When I joined the facefriend, I thought about ex's possibly asking to be my friend and how I would handle that.
> But then I said eff it because all my serious ex boyfriends are dead except for one. !!
> View attachment 67544


 
Has anyone contacted Mr. Gamma Ray to let him know not to mess with Gammay Ray . . . if he wants to live?


----------



## Delta-T (May 24, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Has anyone contacted Mr. Gamma Ray to let him know not to mess with Gammay Ray . . . if he wants to live?


what? and ruin the fun? people like surprises....."SURPRISE"


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 24, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Has anyone contacted Mr. Gamma Ray to let him know not to mess with Gammay Ray . . . if he wants to live?


 
Just for the record, I did not have anything to do it.
One died in a car accident, one in a fire, 2 from leukemia and the one still living had Hodgkins lymphoma and is in remission right now...I think?
They all died a few years later, not during the relationship.

The area I live in has a huge amount of cancer...pretty scary..very scary.
I just found out one of my friends has kidney cancer now at 38....I found out on facebook and I am glad I did. There is a benefit going on for him.
So the facebook thingy can be good for some things.


----------



## ScotO (May 24, 2012)

Wow......that's movie material right there, Gamma!


----------



## Lousyweather (May 26, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> When I joined the facefriend, I thought about ex's possibly asking to be my friend and how I would handle that.
> But then I said eff it because all my serious ex boyfriends are dead except for one. !!
> View attachment 67544


 heh- I DENIED my ex........I'll be yur friend, Gamma....I think I have 20 friends....all but two are relatives.


----------



## John_M (May 26, 2012)

What are twitter and facebook? What is an ipad? What is a Kindle? Ain't never used any of 'em 'cause I've nevr felt the need. 
John_M


----------



## BrotherBart (May 26, 2012)

John_M said:


> What are twitter and facebook? What is an ipad? What is a Kindle? Ain't never used any of 'em 'cause I've nevr felt the need.
> John_M


 
Probably burn pieces of very large weeds to heat your house too. Don't ya?

Guilty on all counts myself. Spent 35 years introducing the latest and greatest technologies and the day I retired I was done with it. Give me a phone that rings and makes calls and a browser that browses. Thank you very much.


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 27, 2012)

I must hate half of sex then cuz I refuse to use Facebook and twitter and pintrest and well you get the picture. I love you guys though! Lots of fun to talk too as well as some of you I have met outside the forum ( not sexually thank god lol ) all of you are great guys and gals! 

Pete


----------

